# 80's Horror Movies Themed Parties



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am starting this thread hopeing that there isnt already another one. I have changed my mind several times this year on what i wanted to do this year for our Halloween party theme. I believe i have finally made my mind up and am going to go with the 80's horror movies themes. I am hopeing that everyone on here will help me come up with some good ideas for the party, I also welcome anyone who also might be interested in this theme as well! So lets all put our heads together and come up with some great ideas! I already know what my costume will be, Pinhead! I will also make a Freddy and Jason prop. I am not to worried about food. We will be serving pizza ( Freddys soul food) and other finger foods. Just looking for some ideas and please please post some pics if you have them!!! Thanks everyone! Most likely i will be also getting some scene setters, they have freddy and jason scenes. I will be posting pics of my progress.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I have about 3 mannequins I am going to turn into Freddy, Jason and leatherface. I only need a Jason costume I already have the rest. Any more ideas?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This sounds like a fun theme  I'll have to rattle my brain and see what I can come up with 

I'm almost certain I've seen someone else make mention of this theme (I'm going to have to go see what I can dig up, hopefully it's a fresh thread and you two can bounce ideas back and fourth)


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love those movies! They just don't make em like that anymore. So is your party inside or outside? How many areas will you need to decorate?


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for responding. I know you guys will help me come up with some good ideas. The party will be inside, the place really isn't that big. But it also has a kitchen and we have a section for food tables, tables for sitting and a dance floor.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Will you be decorating the bathroom too?

Love these 








This one was too big to include:
http://media-cache-ec3.pinimg.com/736x/a0/0b/98/a00b987bf05c77ec8ec2f1b2f9035794.jpg

Throw a hockey mask on this guy and he is Jason for the table. Or stick a knife in him and he is the victim


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the 80's horror movies. I see you have the icons (a must) but here are a few more you might have fun with.
Creepshow
My Bloody Valentine
Poltergeist
Killer Klowns from Outer Space
Child's Play
Children of the Corn

Halloween was in 1978 but Michael Myers had a lot of sequels in the 1980's.

I would try to recreate some scenes to go with each character you end up doing. There is a website called Hometown Favorites that has a 1980's decade box of candy. Maybe you can find books or magazines from the 80's at a used book store for little money. Make sure any music you play or anything you show is from the decade. Wear a mullet wig! Ladies show up with the Jersey mall hair style (think Daisy Fuentes or MTV). Have some old VHS or Beta tapes laying around and any cassettes of 80's bands. Put a Knight Rider or A-Team poster on the wall. Guys wear parachute pants and ladies wear leg warmers. Have fun with it and let me know if you need more. Good luck.

I am a yes on the RSVP list. I also live in Northern Virginia.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks chinclub!! I absolutely love the Freddy in the bathroom! I would have never thought of that! The bathrooms are actually outside which will give this an even erie effect! I'm glad you posted the other picture of the head with cheese cloth because that just sparked my brain for another idea, thinking of having a Freddy Krueger hand holding Jason's head with a machete stabbed through him  see now the wheels are turning. 
Horrorman thanks for dropping in! You have some great ideas! I'm going to try to get my nephew to dress up as chucky. I am going to check out the website those candies sound like a cool gift to give out or use as a raffle prize. I would love to get some cool 80's horror movies posters thanks for that idea because I didn't think of that either! I did find some neat invites I might buy I usually make my own but I'm not sure yet. Where about do you live at in va? I am also a big fan of horror!!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

How about printing a bunch of pictures off of the internet to make an 80's horror collage. You could make up a trivia game and all of the questions be about the movies. How about some special drinks like a Crystal Lake cooler or a Hellraiser highball. You can decorate the front of your home or porch to look like 1428 Elm Street. I saw that you are going to be Pinhead, maybe you could get some small boxes and decorate them like the Lemarchands Box from the movie. You could give your guests the box with a little gift as you greet them or as they leave. I'll add more if I think of any.

I am about an hour east of you in Fairfax. I used to have some friends in Winchester (have since moved). Used to go to Apple Blossom all the time. I still go on occasion. Played a lot of volleyball at Barnett Park too.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Horrorman you've got some great ideas! I give out door prizes through out the night so I was thinking about using your trivia game then. I would ask questions through out the night to the guests. These would be horror movie questions and the guests would win a movie if they answered it correctly. I could also play certain music and ask which movie it came from? I really love the drink ideas! I usually put up a drink menu every year so this year I will make a new one. I do have a Rubik's cube I was going to turn that into the box for myself. I checked out that website you mentioned earlier and I love the Nintendo mints. More and more ideas are starting to come to me thanks to your guys help! 
That is so awesome you use to hang around in Winchester! The apple blossom mall has a brand new theatre I haven't Been there yet, I usually go to the Alamo. I would be more than happy to invite you to the party!!  I was hanging around a little bit at apple blossom this year
Oh and by the way I believe I know of a website I may be able to get some decent posters from.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I got some posters from AllPosters.com. They have 30% off sales fairly often. Just another option.
You could make a Necronomicon from the Evil Dead for the coffee table. How about making some of the flying spheres from Phantasm? Movie was 79 but sequels were in the 80's. I loved the movie Motel Hell. How about a box of Farmer Vincent's smoked meats on the counter! So many great movies for inspiration. I'm sorry if I have rambled on too long but I am just a huge fan of 80's horror.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep them coming horrorman! You've given me many good ideas. I actually already have a evil dead poster. I believe someone on here made the necronomicon book I would definitely do that and have a couple of the cubes laying around as we'll as the spheres, that's a great idea! Maybe I could also recreate a little setup from the movie re-animator and have a jar of green glowing tonic? What do you think? I could also give out some shots I have a bunch of vials already. 
I don't have the party at my house we always rent a building every year to have the party. Have you ever heard of mountain falls? It is a little bit past Shawnee land. There is a small building that sits in front of the mountain falls entrance and this is where we have the party.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So I've always wanted to do this theme stemming only from the fact that I want to make a greenish, brownish, reddish (but tasty) punch and call it 'Camp Crystal Lake Water' .

I got the idea from here but I'm not sure where!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a link to a spell book video tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nc-Dokztuw maybe it can help.
I like the Re-Animator idea. I think it would be great. I forgot about that movie (silly me). I have not heard of Mountain Falls but I looked it up on the map.
Just about out there on the WV border it seems. I have been to Stephens City and Strasburg and it looks like it is between the two but a little more to the west.
I am guessing I would not be available for the party (probably a Friday or Saturday night). I operate a haunted attraction for the month of October so my weekend nights are booked already. I am lucky; kind of a party every weekend. I may be able to meet you out there before the party depending on how early you would start setting up. I would enjoy seeing the setup. If you are interested and don't mind the trek I would be happy to set you up with a couple of free tickets to the haunt. Just let me know and I will get you more information.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Horroman you are awesome!! You are so lucky as well! That is my only dream one day to own and operate a haunted attraction. And yes this party is pretty far out there but we get such a good deal on this building that you cant pass it up. I would hate to trouble you with free tickets, that is so kind of you to offer. I would be more than willing to pay though just to help contribute. I will PM you later. I am also going to order some posters from allposters.com. Some of these i will be able to make a collage and some i will just hang. Thanks for the link to the spell book i am going to check it out later. 
Stochey your punch sounds neat, I use to make a punch i called witches brew that everyone loved. I used red hawaiian punch, vodka and blue curraco (maybe mispelled that) but it turned out a very dark purple.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe i have thought of another idea i think is pretty neat. Let me know what you think. You remember Tarman the zombie from return of the living dead? I was thinking about making him i already have a toxic waste barrell i could use but thinking of making another this way i could cut out a section of it so you could see Tarman in the inside of it. I could also hook up a fog machine to it as well, what do you think? 
I feel a little behind this year on my projects usually at this time of the year i pretty much know everything i want to do and have already done a few projects. I just moved about two weeks ago and i still work in Winchester i have to drive about an hour to work one way. I had to put all my halloween props in storage and a few other things as well. It is going to be hard to dig anything out to work on especially now i dont have the space to work on anything. 
A few good things are i will be buying a few new things this year and i only need some costumes for my props. I also already have a leatherface mask.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Some things I would do. Tell the guests what you're doing and encourage them to dress appropriate to the theme. Create little homages throughout your house. Freddie's furnace on a wall with Freddie next to it. The clown from Poltergeist under the bed. A Pet Sematary outside. The Fly medicine cabinet where he kept all his falling off body parts. An old typewriter with a page saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" on a table. Something fun from the Re-Animator for sure! 

You might print out a menagerie of all the 80s movies for a wall and let people reminisce, vote for their favorites or check off which ones they've seen. Here's a list from IMDB http://www.imdb.com/list/dDbgofO5x4g/ and here's a more complete list of movies from Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_horror_films_of_the_1980s


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Tarman is awesome! A zombie that talked. Do not see much of that anymore. I think you should do it if you can find the time.
That movie had one of my favorite quotes. "How do you kill something that is already dead? "
"That's not a bad question, Burt."


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe i can find time to make him i made a corpse last year using the stiltbeast studio method with the trash bags all i would need to do is change his skull because mine is kinda cheesy. That is too funny!! LOL! i also checked out the allposters.com and wow they have so many good ones even t-shirts! I seen a ton i am going to purchase most of them are 8.99 and plus i get 30% off my first purchase, so thanks!! What do you think of leatherface with a freezer prop beside him full of body parts?
dawnski thanks for the ideas. I was going to get some scene setters that have Freddy and Jason scenes on them Freddys has the furnace and basement, i know ive seen jason scene's i think they were just woods though. I like the clown and pet semetary idea i didnt think of that. 
I will find a pic of the invites im thinking of and post a pic of them.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

You are welcome for the poster website. I hope you find all of the goodies that you are after. I wanted about 100 things they had but was able to fight the urge to buy all of it (darn it!). I think Leatherface and body parts are a perfect compliment to each other. If you have access to a freezer prop even better. I would think anything hanging on meat hooks would work as well. Oh, and please take pictures of the party when you have it. I know the party is going to look awesome!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of the Invites i am thinking of using







Here is my freezer prop a made a few years back i am going to use.







Here is my toxic waste barrell i may use it may be to small, what do you think?


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the invitation! The freezer prop looks cool too. It is kind of hard to get a size perspective on the barrel but it looks OK to me.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks HM! I'm trying to think of more things. I still may make another barrel. Its actually probably about 2 and a half feet tall. If I was to make the spheres from phantasm what do you think would be a good idea to make them out of? And what do you think I should do with them?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Some more to consider.
Fright Night
Monster Squad
American Werewolf on London
Hocus Pocus


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

HT- I would try it with a silver or chrome Christmas ornament (no glass). I would cut out the pieces for the blade. Could be thin metal or plastic or even a thin cardboard sheet. Once cut, I would paint them with a chrome or silver metallic paint. If you add the drill bit part just use a drill bit or a wood screw or lag bolt with an appropriate sized thread pattern. Cut slits in the ornament to mount the blades and a hole for the bit or screw/bolt (may want to cut the head off of it as it will be installed with the point out). If possible, I would try to hang them with a thin diameter fishing line so they can 'fly". Let me know if you have any questions and I will let you know if I can think of other ways to do this.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks kprimm those are some good suggestions! I like fright night and American Werewolf in London. 

HM its a good thing your helping me because honestly i wouldve never thought of hanging the spheres for a flying effect  That is a awesome idea i am going to work on these and the necronomicon book this weekend. Im thinking of using the styrofoam balls instead i can find them at the dollar store i believe. I might try to work on the cube as well. I seen one online for a decent price, but i may make others as little gift boxes.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I am happy to help you. I noticed that you needed a Jason costume. I do not have a costume but I do have a pretty good hockey mask I can give you. If you are interested I can send you a picture of it to see if you want to use it. Just let me know.

Are you a fan of Creepshow? I have an idea for a display that is kind of an homage to the movie.

I am still trying to think of more for you.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I love Creepshow! you might be thinking what im thinking  ive got my birthday cake now?? hint hint 
Yes i do need a jason mask and costume. I would love to see it!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it your birthday???
For Creepshow I was thinking you could make the 'Arctic Expedition' crate.
On top of the crate you can put:
'The Cake'
A small TV in a box of sand ( and maybe a small bucket as well) (tube TV's are just junk to people anymore - should be able to get or find one for free
An empty liquor bottle with some greenery on it and maybe the same treatment for an old lamp
A dinner plate with roaches
Print a copy of the Creepshow comic book cover or movie poster and glue it on a real comic book (or something similar)

That should cover all of the stories in the movie and I think it would be fun (especially if your guests are familiar with the movie

I am going to go take a picture of the mask - I will have it posted shortly


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

It is a hard plastic mask with elastic fabric straps. A guy was making some so I had picked up a couple.
If you would like to have it, it is yours.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I love the crate idea! I wasnt even thinking of that! I have always wanted to make one to! That is a great idea so is the comic book idea to. No its not my birthday but i was thinking of the old man who kept hollering " wheres my birthday cake" in the movie and at the end he came out with the head on a platter and says "ive got my birthday cake now". I could put a ladys head on a platter and that could be on the crate. I could even make a tv out of cardboard if i needed to. And i have plenty of roaches. Im loving these ideas i really cant wait to start working on these!!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I am having trouble with the pictures. I will email them.

Pictures sent.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are some pics. of the scene setters i am going to buy, what do you think? I also have brick ones which is what im going to use where i will hang the posters.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I like them. I think the more you can make the environment into what you want the better it will be and the happier you will be.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I usually cover the entire wall with scene setters, top to bottom. So some will be the freddy scenes and jason. I am also going to make a michael myers prop, i already have alot of pumpkins. I also am going to play the silver shamrock song a couple of times through out the night. If a guest can guess which movie this came from they will win a prize. I will also come up with a few more as well. Now its time to make my list of everything im making and all my scenes im going to create.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

This sounds like a ton of fun HT!! Can't wait to see all your scenes. 
Do you have a costume contest? You could make some really cool trophies with Jason's mask or Freddies glove....

Good Theme!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

If you have the time and space I have a couple ideas regarding Killer Klowns from Outer Space.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey OMM!! Im so glad you dropped by. Yes there is a costume contest. Those are good ideas especially freddys glove! I didnt think about that. Let me know if you think of anything else. Are you still doing the voodoo theme? I was almost going to do that this year to. 

HM its funny you mention that because i just bought the issue of Fangoria today (i dont have a subscription yet) and the movie was in it. I would love to hear what idea you have i may be able to fit them in somewhere.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw your album and you seem to have no aversion to clowns. Here is what I was thinking. Get some multicolored construction paper, cut out a bunch of clown footprints and place them around (walls, ceiling,dance floor, whatever works for your space). Make a couple of balloon animal dogs, maybe add a leash. Make a a cotton candy cocoon (or a few) and add a Krazy straw. You had a clown prop that similar to the popcorn monster clowns. You could incorporate that, maybe even set it up in a clothes hamper like the movie. If you can, how about recreating the 'shadow puppet' scene. A light bulb or flashlight or some other light source and some little cutouts to cast the shadows on the wall. That's it for now. D


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

HM i love the clown footprint idea! Those will go great on the dance floor and the ceiling! I wanted to make the clown popcorn monsters last year, i could do that this year! I should have room for those in the kitchen maybe, or on the food tables. I like the shadow scene as well but i dont think i will have room for that. Wow so many things! Oh and that clown in the middle with the green wig is me  theres not a whole lot that scares me.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

It is awesome that you are going to have so many movies represented. Your party is going to be one for the ages!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I was at Poster Revolution and they had this cool Freddie Vs Jason stand up you might be interested in http://www.posterrevolution.com/gallery/item.cfm?ID=686709


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't believe it, I have just came out of my workshop building Michael Myers mannequin for my local haunt who is doing a horror film theme and i find this great thread. Thank you Halloween Tricks for the inspiration.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

dawnski that stand up is awesome! I might seriously consider buying that! 

TWISTEDUK, thanks for dropping by. We have got a ton of good ideas here! Im sure i will think of more as the time comes and i start making projects.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqrAnYet7_4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqGpLkRIuwo

Here are some links to the tutorials i will be using for my Pinhead makeup. I hope it works out for me.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm hoping to see lots of pictures!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I didnt get as much done this weekend as i thought i would. But i did start my book of the dead im off to a good start i believe. Sorry that the pictures are sideways i was in a hurry. I will post a better pic when its done. But here is the before and after (so far). I used liquid latex and tissues. The book is actually a fake cardboard book i got for 5$. Dont laugh at it haha














Those oranges you see are fake from the DT store i am going to use them for my Phantasm Spheres we will see how they turn out.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking good so far HT! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks HM! Going to work on it some more today.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Off to a good start HT! 

I'm going to attempt to make a spell book......


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks OMM good luck I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Found another Freddy prop for you. Trendy Halloween is having a sale through 7/28 http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Freddy-Krueger-Arm-Prop-P10074.aspx
http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Freddy-Krueger-Arm-Stake-P12030.aspx


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks dawnski I really like the Freddy arm stake I would put that in my yard all year around.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, I just ran across this thread while looking for ideas for my Halloween party this year.... which happens to be the same exact theme! Some really good ideas here, and I plan on using alot of them. I have a few of my own my girlfriend and I have been working on for the last couple months. The first are lighted poster frames that we made out of 2x4s and paneling board. We are making a total of 6 frames to hang from the rafters in the top of the barn where we have our party. We plan on breaking some of the light bulbs and spraying hot glue webs on them to make it look like an abandoned horror museum display. We are also doing stand up mannequins of Leatherface, Freddy, Jason, My Bloody Valentine, and Michael Myers. Mannequins are expensive, so we found this cheap way of making them out of seran wrap and clear packing tape around my body. It works pretty well, but we have to construct PVC frames for the mannequins as well. We are also painting scrims to put behind each of the characters for the setting. The name of the party is Slasherfest. We have painted banners with the name and 2013. Our party usually caters to 200+ ppl and is the talk of the town months before. We take alot of pride in this party and plan and work on it year around! Thanks for starting this thread so we can all share our theme ideas! I'll post more as we come up with it.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for joining in walk! Those are some great ideas you have! I love the posters and lights. The scrims are awesome you guys painted them all yourself? That gives me a idea as well I have a projector that may come in handy now. Please keep us posted on your progress and any other ideas you may have!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

walk7856 said:


> Our party usually caters to 200+ ppl and is the talk of the town months before. We take alot of pride in this party and plan and work on it year around! Thanks for starting this thread so we can all share our theme ideas! I'll post more as we come up with it.


That looks awesome! A party in a barn? You are so lucky. You've got to post some of your party pics in your album. Would love to see them. I saw you only put up a few prop photos.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Found a Pinterest board all about '80s movies. For your bathroom or other area, you could print out the movie posters and make a montage. http://pinterest.com/madandi/80s-horror-gems/


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow dawnski that pinterest page is awesome! 
Here is a picture of one of my sphere's i am going to make a couple more. I like the way they turned out besides the texture to them but i dont think anyone will really be able to tell.







I will post a picture of the book of the dead tomorrow i still need to darken up the eyes and mouth.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I am going to try to include every prop and/or theme on what i will be doing for the party. Im sure i will probably forget some things please remind me HM if i forget anything .
My main props which are going to be made from mannequins are Freddy, Jason, leatherface and Michael Myers. I am going to try to have some type of theme with every mannequin. As for instance i will have a freezer prop with leatherface and some meat hooks as well as body parts. Freddy i will have of course a elm st. sign and scene setters. I will also have some other props as well from other movies. 
Creepshow i will have the expedition crate, comic book, and the birthday cake (head). 
Killer Clowns from Outer space i will have the popcorn monsters and some clown footprints. 
Phantasm i will have the spheres and i am also thinking about making one of the warlords minions. 
Tarman the zombie in the toxic waste container. 
I will also have posters and movie collages as well. 
I also seen some Hellraiser scene setters to i will use. Hope i have room for all this stuff.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

No worries HT. I got your back on this one.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you HM! There are just so many awesome things to do!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a few more ideas if: you want them and you have time to make them and you have room to put them and you promise not to shoot me for giving you too much to do. Don't you just love run-on sentences!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha I would love to hear your ideas HM! I actually kinda feel like undone have so many props to make. Just not sure how much room I will have. All my mannequins just require costumes so no real prop making there, that is a breeze!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I was in a Halloween mood today so I was thinking about horror movies.
These are just prop/homage ideas to have more movies represented at your party and some ideas to match up with your mannequins.
I have: The Shining, Children of the Corn, My Bloody Valentine, Poltergeist, and Prom Night. 
Nothing is too big and they should be budget friendly. Which would you like?
Also some Freddy, Jason, and Michael accessories if you want.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

That's awesome HM! I love them all! Prom night, children of the corn and the shining are some of my favorites!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok. Here we go.
The Shining - someone earlier suggested a typewriter and the famous page after page of "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" A little pile of fake snow on the floor, axe head in it, handle leaning against the wall. Something with REDRUM written in red. Make a little placard of room '237' (I think they were individual brass numbers in the movie but no need to spend money).
Children of the Corn - Make a 'Gatlin' street sign. A few cornstalks. A scythe or sickle. A bible. A black Amish hat. It would be cool to make an 'X' crucifix like they used but might be too hard or big to do.
Prom Night - A pair of high heel dress shoes. Place a tiara over them. Add a broken piece of mirror with a little blood on it. You could use a box to make a mini size stage and rig it with curtains using a coat hanger bent to go up, over and down. The stage might be more than it needs.
More to come.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

My Bloody Valentine - Miners hat, gas mask, pick, bloody box of chocolates. Make your own creepy Valentines card, print it, and sign it Harry Warden.

Poltergeist - Love the clown toy. Have a piece of chicken with maggots (I can tell you have to make them). Maybe an old tape recorder or old looking electronics. The TV thing would be a pain to do but maybe you could do a small posterboard TV screen and write "They're Here!" on it.

Still trying to think of more just tell me when to stop.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Great ideas HM! I'm not sure if I can get my hands on a typewriter though. I love the shining ideas. I don't know why I don't think of doing something with that earlier especially REDRUM. Those wouldn't be to hard to accomplish. I do have a scythe for the children of the corn I could get some corn stalks to. I like the prom night idea to, I wouldn't know if I would have room for that? I could have a little display in the corner somehow. Hmmm I need to see how many displays I am already going I have LOL! At least there will be something there for everyone to relate to.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't tell you how many times I had my hands on a gas mask and never bought it darn it! I like that idea though! I was thinking of the poltergeist thing to just wasn't to sure how to do it. I'm sure I could make one out of cardboard some how. Those are all awesome ideas! I know I will be using most of them there are so many good ones just now sure if I have room. I love to hear your ideas though!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Skip the typewriter and just print a few pages of the text and fan them out a little on a table or tape them to the wall.

For Freddy's scene - could you add your sidewalk chalk idea? I would build a popsicle stick house (cheap to do). 
For Michaels scene - gets a cheap blank masquerade mask and turn it into the child mike clown mask. Be sure to have a jack -o-lantern. Make a foam tombstone and carve Judith Myers in it. Take a cheap white smock or shirt and write Smith's Grove Sanitarium on it.
For Jasons scene - stuff a closed sleeping bag like someone's in it. Make a burlap sack mask with one eyehole. Got to have a machete.

Still thinking.........


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are great! love the clown mask idea! I did need more ideas for these themes I'm not sure yet where I could put the sidewalk chalk. But I definitely can make a tombstone! I will also get a machete. Not sure if would have room for the sleeping bag but I like that idea!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

For your Pinhead costume you can get some of the black plastic chain to drape on you. It would be lightweight but add to the look.
They sell it at Lowes and Home Depot. You can use it in a scene if you don't want to wear it.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

That's a good idea for my costume I wouldn't mind wearing that I'm sure.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I think you should add the nursery rhyme to your Freddy scene. I'm thinking of writing it in crayon on a piece of posterboard (that you can distress a little). Then just hang it on the wall somewhere near Freddy.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

So here is a pic. finally of my book of the dead i am pretty happy with it. Hope you all like it. It is finally done.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

HM that is a great idea! i know that is a must. I actually found some comic book pages online for creepshow that i can print off i thought that was pretty awesome. And i printed off a picture of the expedition crate so i can make it as detailed as possible to the real one, thanks HM for those great ideas!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

The book is cool! I'm glad you found some Creepshow pages to use. I think that is going to make a nice piece to go with your display. I can't wait to see what you work on next!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe next I will be working on the tarman zombie and container or the crate first. I made some faux wooden boxes last year I am wondering if I could do the same with that. It would just have to be made to look like a crate. I just need some decent sized pieces. This way it will be light way and easy to carry and I could make it myself. What do you think?


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I see no problem with a faux crate. Are you talking about foam pieces?


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

No actually cardboard pieces, but now that you mention it foam would be better!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I think foam would look better, even if you just did the top and front. You can get a realistic wood look with it with a little effort.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

That's sounds better HM! I think that will be easy enough for me!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no doubt that you can do it.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I love it when ideas all come together! It just gets you in that mood to do more!


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Last year I did a “Slashback to the 80’s” party. All my décor/food and drinks were from the 80’s. Since the 80’s were all about slasher films- I kinda ran with it. Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2, all the Halloween sequels, all the Friday the 13th sequels, all the Psycho sequels, all the Nightmare on Elmstreets and most of the campus horror movies (ex. Happy Birthday To Me, April Fool’s Day, etc) were from the 80’s. I had body parts EVERYWHERE. I googled all the movie posters images and made them into actual movie posters using www.blockposters.com- 1 poster used between 4 and 6 sheets of 8 ½ x 11 paper taped together. I also made classic 80’s movie posters and hung them too. I have 18 foot ceilings and covered all the walls with well over 100 movie posters about 2/3 of the way up. 
I made 1 poster board per 80’s year and glued all the things that happened in that year on them. That was so much fun to do! I had Freddy, Jason, Michael, Chuckie, Michael Jackson vampire, Elvira, Gremlin, Ghostbuster, Domino delivery man skeleton complete with the “Noid” and Lloyd Dobbler skeleton props. I gauged the eyes out of cabbage patch dolls, cut the heads off smurfs, and found 2 tabletop pac-man games from e-bay to put out. I put a severed hand holding a rubik’s cube on each table. No candy corn, instead I had Reese’s pieces. Signature drinks were – Sex on the bloody beach, Freddy’s Nightmare & the Ghostbuster. Everyone was dressed like someone from the eighties. I had a DJ with Karaoke only playing 80‘s music. Every 20 mins my DJ asked an 80’s trivia question – gave out smurfs chocolate lollipops and 80’s buttons as prizes. One of the best parties I ever had!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

HT, you should have no problem making that crate, your boxes looked great. and I love your book!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so much OMM!!

Zoemorgan, your party sounds awesome thank you for the poster link i am going to use that! Those are great ideas! With the poster link i will be able to do more posters now. I am still going to buy some just to have and i get a discount as well.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is our Freddy mannequin without his hand and glove yet. Also another poster picture...


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good! walk7856. Keep us posted on your projects. Love to see more.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saw this pic and thought of your party. Might go with your Phantasm ball.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

That's an awesome picture dawnski! Where is it from?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I found it on Pinterest. Did a little research, here's a link. It came out of some magazine called Horror Hound. Other cool pics here too. http://www.rebelrouserart.com/Horrorhound-Magazine.html


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Here are some great sources of 80's-style horror music:

Ray O'Bannon 
Werewolves in Siberia 
Aphasia Records 
Buzz-Works (I recommend *Zombie Influx*)
Darkmood 
Power Chord 
Anima Morte 
Fauxrror


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks dawnski! He is a very good artist! I would love to have almost all of those! 

Thanks AMM I had problems with the first one but I think werewolves in Siberia was my favorite. 

I started my creepshow crate today. Getting closer!!! Still a lot more work to do!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I tinkered around with the first link, so hopefully it will work for you now.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks AMM that worked. Those are neat I like the second one the best.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everyone it's been a long time. Has anybody done any projects recently? I've been working on my creepshow crate and also I have gotten a couple of others things. Here I the progress of my crate should be done tomorrow.







Here is a couple of other things I've bought so far. 







I've also gotten my costume which is very nice I am going to be pinhead. What is everyone else going to be this year? Next on my list is tarman.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks great HT!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you pumpkin! I'm trying to get everything ready now. Not much time left!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

My crate is finally done! 
Has anyone else done anything?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay, a new post. Your crate looks fantastic! Have a few rooms mostly done for my Universal monster party. I'm going as a rockabilly version of the Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

The party props are coming along! Here are some previews of our mannequins and signs!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks dawnski! I can't wait to see your costume! Walk your props look great! I love your signs. Everyone please keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello HT. How was your party? I hope it was everything you wished it would be!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello HM! I will have some pictures soon. My party was great! Thanks to you!! You were such a big help! I couldnt of done it without you!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to see pictures. I am glad you had a great time. It was a pleasure to help you. Now you just have to try and top it next year!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha i know right! And hopefully you will be around to help!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Your wish is granted! I would be honored to help you next year. With so much time to work on it together I know we can top it!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you! The party was a great turn out! I was also happy i was able to get some good pics.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are a few pics from the party. I dont know why some turned out sideways. I will try to post them again. Sorry.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like i will have to try again later.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are a couple more scenes from the party. One from phantasm and one from killer clowns from outer space.


----------

